# A Volvo it is! Any last minute advice?



## joecabinet (Aug 5, 2007)

Well after speding hours and weeks doing research I have decided to get the Volvo EC 140. Any reason why this wouldnot be a good choice?
I also am starting to research the whole Truck / trailer thing. I found a used
Ford L8000 1991 for about 15k and there are some decent used trailers. Any suggestions here? THey want about 250 per move here in the Leadville area to move a machine, Thats about 160 per hour, does that sound high?

THis is kind of scarry as my expertise is not actually in Excavation. I wonder what kind of learning curve / Studpid decisions I will have to make . Is it possible to avoid most of these? Why dont you guys get together and write a dummies book on the subject? I would surely buy a copy.
Any advice on marketing / digging up work (No pun intended) At present I ony want to make enough to cover expenses. I really need mahcine for home building ( Timber framing)
Anyway thanks in advance.
Joe:whistling


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't help much with your machine, but I can help with your truck. The price of $15,000 for the Ford seems too high to me. Not sure if I missed any of your previous post, but it would depend on how much you actually use it, how far you would travel in it, how good does it look and it that real important? Also hiring out can save you a lot of money, if you can find the right person. Not sure what part of the country Leadville is in, but that sounds a little high too.

I have a spare time salvage yard and I hire out whenever I need to bring in any cars. I don't have to worry about truck expense, insurance, registrations, maintenance, etc, but I have the right person, with the right equiopment who also helps keep the price low.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

JC,

On the truck and trailer, you have already or have researched having a CDL license, Getting a DOT number, getting set up for your mandatory DOT audit, and all the paper work needed, and Drug testing, etc, etc.????


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

joecabinet said:


> I ony want to make enough to cover expenses. I really need mahcine for home building ( Timber framing)
> Anyway thanks in advance.
> Joe:whistling


JC,

The problem with equipment is every hour it runs (working or not) it goes down in value and costs go up. 

You haven't said if this is a used or new machine? If this is a used Volvo 140, does it have a Volvo or Cummins engine? What year?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Man, $250 per move is high.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 2001 Volvo EC 140 with the cummins. Awesome machine and I opt to hire out the trucking.:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Joecab, I would check around with some other haulers and see if you can get a better haul rate.

Around here the rental companies will move our machines if we need them to, they charge by the hour. I haven't used them in a while so I don't know the current rate.


----------



## joecabinet (Aug 5, 2007)

*2000 Ec 140*

Volvo engine 4 cyl. turbocharged. It appears to be in really good shape.
Does 160 per hour sound high? If so what seems more reasonable? Leadville is the highest city in the U.S., Elev. 10,150 or so Rocky mountains Colorado.
What is a good estimate for all the not so obvious licensing / insurance / What ever that goes with a truck? I just thought at 500 move in and out twice a month is 12k per year. Does anyone negotiate with a mover to use only him, and if so what kind of savings are we talking 10% 20% or ??

I am, as I mentioned mainly using this machine for my home building company where we Timber frame and need to raise beams. I also figure using it to do all the excavation would be a good thing. 
Getting to play around some is an added plus. Yeah I know its hard work as well. I have been a cabinetmaker for 35 years and to do something that involves a little variety is something I am looking forward to. Besides the payment is not much more then my new truck payment and you cant make a penny with it!!!!
Anymore advice would be much appreciated. 
Doesw anyone know if a backfill blade can be attached to this machine and if so how much?
Yee Haw Lets DIG!!!
Thanks:notworthy


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You can probably hook up a 10' Fisher Plow to it with a little work. :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

JC,

I've never seen a retrofit blade installation on a machine. You might get someone to do it. It might cost $$$$$.

A truck and trailer like your talking about in CT would cost $6,000 to insure and register. If you have a payment on it it would cost the $12,000. before you turn the key.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We generally charge $125-$150 per move, sometimes more depending on distance.


----------



## joecabinet (Aug 5, 2007)

*How Far is average?*

Thanks for the info. I think I have decided, at lease for the present to outsource the hauling issue. What would the average distance you would go for 150?


----------

